# How to stop frame-dropping while playing HD Video in Media Player Classic????????



## jal_desai (May 15, 2008)

Well the question is in the title itself. I have few HD videos of 1280 x ? resolution and while playing it in Media Player Classic (K-Lite installed) ... it drops frames in between. Do I need more Hardware Acceleration???? If yes, How??  any other way to obtain smooth output????


----------



## boom2709 (May 15, 2008)

i have the same problem .. wats ur configuration ?


----------



## jal_desai (May 15, 2008)

My Rig: Vista Home Premium, 287 MB nVIDIA GFX, 1 Gigs RAM, AMD Turion Dual Core.

Anyone with the solution here... My videos are waiting and i dont wanna lose quality by downscaling them...


----------



## joey_182 (May 15, 2008)

did u try playing HD in some other players(like VLC etc.)..might be a problem with media classic player..??


----------



## mtech84 (May 16, 2008)

hey i have amd turion processor ,4 gb ram, nvidia 6150.....and i tried in all players...vlc, media player classic etc..... still i get the same problem.... frames drop frequently....and i can hear the audio....only... without the frame moving....

suggest or... help.........definitely a  big problem !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

have you guys configured any options from ffdvideo plugin? if so, disable them and try.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2008)

Try KMplayer.A very good bundle of codecs & light player.Has got tons of customization options.Give it a shot.Definetly worth a try.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2008)

hello bro,

  MY configuration is intel p4 2.0 processor, 512 mb ram, on board ati readon xpress 200 series graphic processor. I will have some problem when playing hd files (1280X960)  in K-lite. But i wont get any problem when playing it on the VLC media player. And nero showtime is another good choice to play HD content. to run hd videos smoothly in nero showtieme ,go to  the options menu trun on DNS option and it will run fine although you are running a video file of 1080p. 


Hope i've helped.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2008)

HD video is quite taxing on the system, so make sure you have a lots of memory free while running them. Also performance may drop if your processor heats up, try to keep your cabinet's temp down.


----------

